# What's Your Bacon Number?



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2006)

Your Bacon Number is the number of links in the chain from you to Kevin Bacon in the game Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon. Mine is 2, because I was (an extra) in _Mad City_ with Dustin Hoffman, and Dustin Hoffman was in _Sleepers _ with Kevin Bacon.

But, that's much too literal! How long does it take to connect you to Kevin Bacon through people you know? For example, I knew the late Remy Presas, one of whose black belt students was the actor Dean Stockwell. He was in _Married to the Mob_ with Alec Baldwin, who starred in _She's Having a Baby_ with Kevin Bacon. That would give me a 4.

I also have a colleague, with whom I have worked closely and also socialized, whose wife is the first cousin of William Daniels. He was in _Reds_ with M. Emmett Walsh, who was in the TV movie _The Gift_ with Kevin Bacon. That's another 4 (or 5, if I count through my friend's wife instead of through him).

One more fundamental route into Hollywood for me...my wife, a former civil engineer out of Syracuse U., had friends at the Syracuse engineering firm O'Brien and Gere. Those friends knew the co-president, William S. Gere...uncle of Richard Gere. (In fact, my wife once arrived at their firm just a few hours too late to have seen him when he stopped in to visit his uncle.) He was in _Runaway Bride_ with Julia Roberts, who was in _Flatliners_ with Kevin Bacon. That's a 6.

What's your Bacon Number? No fair linking through me unless you know me in real life!


----------



## ed-swckf (Jan 23, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Your Bacon Number is the number of links in the chain from you to Kevin Bacon in the game Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon. Mine is 2, because I was (an extra) in _Mad City_ with Dustin Hoffman, and Dustin Hoffman was in _Sleepers _with Kevin Bacon.
> 
> But, that's much too literal! How long does it take to connect you to Kevin Bacon through people you know? For example, I knew the late Remy Presas, one of whose black belt students was the actor Dean Stockwell. He was in _Married to the Mob_ with Alec Baldwin, who starred in _She's Having a Baby_ with Kevin Bacon. That would give me a 4.
> 
> ...


 
I used to get told i looked like kevin bacon all the time, other than that i think i way out of the loop on that one.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 23, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> No fair linking through me unless you know me in real life!


Well that just killed my witty reply...


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok my number is 5 I think

I know my sister, she works at a theater where she met Samuel L. Jackson who was in Die Hard: With a Vengeance (1995) with Colleen Camp and Colleen Camp was in Trapped (2002) with Kevin Bacon

My number might actually be one less caus my sister has met several celebs, but I don't remember all them or know enough movies to make the link between actors/actresses


----------



## Sarah (Jan 23, 2006)

I doubt I could be linked to him!!  Unless maybe if he has worked with some Kiwi actors??


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 23, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I doubt I could be linked to him!! Unless maybe if he has worked with some Kiwi actors??


 
A lot of films have been done in NZ lately, so he might be linked to some kiwi directors who are linked to kiwi actors...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 23, 2006)

I think my Bacon number is probably around 2,884,943 or something like that. I'm NOT going to list here. 

I do have a friend who once smoked grass with Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston, how's that?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 23, 2006)

i was at a seminar where i met dan inosanto :
dan inosanto has a Bacon number of 2.

Dan Inosanto was in Game of Death (1978) with Colleen Camp
Colleen Camp was in Trapped (2002) with Kevin Bacon 

so i guess that makes me a 3.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I doubt I could be linked to him!!  Unless maybe if he has worked with some Kiwi actors??



Everyone should be able to make it! If you're a Kenpoist, trace back to Ed Parker, which gets you to his Pink Panther co-stars plus Elvis Presley, Jeff Speakman, and many others. If a JKD stylist, trace back to Bruce Lee. If Modern Arnis, use Remy Presas to Dean Stockwell. Hapkido? Try Bong Soo Han to "Billy Jack". Tae Kwon Do? Try to connect to Jhoon Rhee then Muhammed Ali, or to one of the Reyes family and then the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles co-stars.

Small Circle Jujitsu or DKI? Wally Jay and George Dillman both knew Remy Presas. Bill Wallace was John Belushi's friend and personal trainer. If you can get to Chuck Norris you can connect to any number of B-movie stars and (at the time) up-and-coming actors.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 23, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I do have a friend who once smoked grass with Bad Pittstains and _*Jennifer Aniston*_, how's that?


Dude!! That's freakin' awesome!

...wish I had a friend that got high with Jen...


----------



## Tarot (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm a 3.  I know a woman who was married to Kevin Bacon's brother.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 27, 2006)

Zorba said:
			
		

> Dan Inosanto was in Game of Death (1978) with Colleen Camp
> Colleen Camp was in Trapped (2002) with Kevin Bacon
> 
> so i guess that makes me a 3.


 
Thank you SO much for that, although I can trace mine a little differently!

I'll start somewhat backwards here:  My instructor is friends with Leo Fong (wei kune do/ jkd/ actor/ director), I attended a seminar held in my class (which is held yearly, I think, and I've been to twice, so far) by Leo Fong (and ate dinner with him and a group), and Leo fong was in a movie with Dan Inosanto called "Brazillian Brawl", and Dan Inosanto was in the Game of Death with Colleen Camp, who stared with Kevin Bacon in "Trapped".

I'm guessing that makes me (and Hong Kong Fooey) a distant 4, or definite 5.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 27, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Everyone should be able to make it!



I think the mathematical solution for anyone on the earth is 6. Hence by doing the Kevin Bacon game with actors and being 6 is like shooting fish in a barrel. 

Although as Arni stated, ig you trace it through people you actually know or related to then it is lsightly harder but still in the realm of solution, as we are still dealing with mostly the English speaking populations.  (* I know there are more here than English, just speaking of most likely. *)

I could follow the same link as Arni has via Modern Arnis. 

I am trying to think of one through Jennifer Lopez aka J-Lo, as I was an extra in OOS - "Out of Sight". I never made footage as far as I know. I might be a blur number 13 in the back ground of people walking in one of the boxing scenes. I was then to be in the follow up shot as having been sat, with a nice young lady as my date. Yet some new woman who had been specially introduced to the director the night before. She was sat with my "Date", and I was not in the movie. 

I did have a nice couple minute chat with Jen. She was nice, and polite and willing to talk to me, to get the other guy who had tracked her down and was macking on her away from her.  It was interesting when securioty showed up and wanted to escort us both out, and Jen told them "HE" could go, but that I had only stopped when she insisted. The stars get what they want.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm amazed I could find any link at all.  I knew Leo was in some movies, but wasn't sure if it was going to be a long shot.  There might be other routes to it, but I had to do a good bit of research already, and I was tired.


----------

